# Acting Strange?



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had Axel on Baytril for about a week and a half, and it was his last little dose this morning (though the vet said the medicine was supposed to last longer). He's had some tummy troubles then...but only acting like he was going to throw up.
He's still doing the same thing, except right before I give him his medicine or right after. He also had some constipation, I do believe, and I started moving him onto Blue Buffalo Indoor Adult Cat food...and he's still acting like he's breathing heavily like getting ready to throw up.
He even skipped out on running on his wheel last night, and his poop is thin and less in numbers. Is this a side effect of the Baytril, or from his food? Should the breathing be a concern to me..? 
I'm hoping to get him back to the vet, but my parents are convinced nothing's wrong; of course.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I had my hedgie on baytril and i did notice that she didnt poop quite as much (and it looked odd when she did). my vet suggested pro-biotics (or a luke-warm bath). changing his food may also change his poop. as far as the breathing, though, that sounds scary. maybe im an over-protective hedgie mom, but that would bother me alot. I think you should try and call the vet. mine was plenty happy to answer questions over the phone, so hopefully yours will too. Otherwise, I would definitely seek some kind of help. Inactivity and breathing issues aren't something to take lightly. You dont say why hes on baytril, but I assume a UTI? Is it definitely a UTI?


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

The vet never exactly told me what he had. They're not very experienced in hedgehogs, but they've had a few in the past. But he did have a bad cold, possibly the beginnings of URI; very wheezy in both sleep and activity, running nose (clear), some sneezing...
I'm hoping to get him to the vet when we schedule a time. And he's not too inactive...just sort of stands there every so often. I'm still worried about his breathing, though.
He runs every night like crazy and eats like normal. I also had him out last night, gave him a little bit of banana, and he went crazy trying to seek out the rest of the fruit. He ran all over me...so it's not exactly inactivity. I'm guessing he's either constipated from the Baytril or the change in food. I also crushed up the kibble of his new food, so he's not choking, I'm sure.

Overall, he seems to be a little better since his Baytril ran out. But if it persists, I'll definitely be calling up a vet.


----------



## justminick (Feb 20, 2013)

I give mine canned plain pumpkin because it helps him go to the bathroom. And he loves it! He almost always annoints with it.


----------

